# Most Shocking Bans and Why they happened



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

Name the most FAMOUS GBATEMP BANS of all time


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 26, 2017)

Margen67


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Margen67


He said shocking. If you act like a complete tool then a ban should be expected.


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 26, 2017)

Minox said:


> He said shocking. If you act like a complete tool then a ban should be expected.



This is the only ban I know, let alone PokerAcer. I am not a tool


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Margen67


What did he do...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


>



Why are you being mean I'm just trying to have a good thread I was being nice no Pokeacer or Mr Benoit please stop being mean!
JK


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 26, 2017)

I was really shocked when @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE got banned.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was really shocked when @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE got banned.


I was really shocked when I was banned.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2017)

The infamous Xuphor incident, those who were here a long time ago know what happened.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2017)

That time when p1ngpong was banned. 




the_randomizer said:


> The infamous Xuphor incident, those who were here a long time ago know what happened.


Fuck that guy with a cactus.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2017)

CrazySka's mysterious ban maybe.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 26, 2017)

@CrazySka


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

I typed @Xuphor Never mind


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2017)

I vote for @Lilith Valentine  ban, it was soooo sadly sad full of sadness


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I vote for @Lilith Valentine  ban, it was soooo sadly sad full of sadness


She isn't banned though


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I vote for @Lilith Valentine  ban, it was soooo sadly sad full of sadness


has she ever been reported or warned?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I vote for @Lilith Valentine  ban, it was soooo sadly sad full of sadness


----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> has she ever been reported or warned?


That info is privy to her and the admins only


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

ThoD said:


> That info is privy to her and the admins only


We all need to know sometimes


----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> We all need to know sometimes


Want, yes, but need is a strong word right there...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 26, 2017)

This ban wasn't shocking at all, but I remember @Vipera ban being a lot of fun


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2017)

Wait @CrazySka was banned?


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue_Mew said:


> Wait @CrazySka was banned?


When?
For me has to be, the whole incident of the Cruel nature....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I typed @Xuphor Never mind


Omg I just read all.... wow


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> When?


Not sure, I just found out when it was mentioned on the previous page.


Byokugen said:


> Omg I just read all.... wow


Where can I see what he did?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue_Mew said:


> Where can I see what he did?



It's a looooooooooong read.
Grab some popcorn:https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 26, 2017)

This is from former admin p1ngpong

Hey guys, I have been talking with Xuphor over the last couple of weeks about her predicament and how to best handle the posting of this incredibly sad news. Unsure about what course we should take ultimately we decided it was best that she just come out with it straight in a GOTC thread instead of a blog. This way we could be certain everyone who knows xuphor is informed that sadly she has not got long left and is gravely ill, and that everyone's thoughts and prayers can be with her and her friends and family during this difficult time.

I consider Xuphors sharing of this news here an act of supreme bravery and as an administrator here I am very moved and proud to know she considers GBAtemp a place dear enough in her heart to spend her final days on. I am confident that in times like this our great community can gather together and shed away any petty differences and prejudices they may have and unite as one in solidarity.

Mortality is a thing we rarely have to think of here on GBAtemp, we have a young userbase which rarely needs to dwell on such a subject. In this thread I hope to see a maturity displayed beyond the years of even our youngest members, with respectful and sensitive posts. We are a community after all and it is these very real moments which define us as a community. It is in times like this that we realize that we are not dealing with mere avatars and anonymous figures behind an internet connection, but real people. Real human beings who lead real lives and suffer the same real struggles and pain which you do in your lives outside of this forum.

So make me proud GBAtemp, the only button I want to press under posts for the remainder of this thread is the like button, not the delete button. Because this is the time when we show that we are a true community, filled with compassionate mature people whose integrity as a group is the envy of other communities and an example to them all. And I dearly hope that this thread will be a supreme example of that fact.

Thanks guys.
What she did is just wrong

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A post from Xuphor...

Just wanting to update:
I'm still in the same state as I was when I made the OP. I've arranged it so when something major happens (thrown in hospital for my last few days, my actual death, and anything else of magnitude), my sister will make a new account here and PM p1ngpong. I'll PM p1ngpong for how to verify it's really her, and not some prankster. Once he's sure it's her, she'll share the information of magnitude with him, and he'll post the update.

.....I probably should have made sure this is ok with p1ngpong first, but I'm pretty sure he'd be ok with it. If not, I'll find someone else on the staff to help with that end.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you remember posting this @Lilith Valentine?

Wow, I am not sure if this is true or some sick joke, but what the actual fuck?
She is your sister, you should be more concerned about her and her well being, no matter what problems you two have had in the past. I am not going to pry into any family history because this is neither the time nor place for it, but I am going to flat out say, what's going on supersedes those any past events. 
You've done a great job at least keeping us up to date (for the most part), but this is just wrong of you to do. Everyone here is extremely worried about her and you gave them false hope to a speedy recovery. 
I really you're not serious though, because we've actually really enjoyed you being here.
Still thanks for the previous work you've done for us. At least we still know she's recovering.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Truths:
1 - I am not female, i just truly wish I was one. In truth, I am a very homosexual male, with a heavy fixation on furries.

2 - I really do have Cystic Fibrosis, and am currently in the hospital for it. (See Lies number 1 for why) (And staff member feel free to check my IP for verification, UT Southwestern Hospital.
Here is a picture of my in my hospital bed (Had to use rear camera on a mirror, as front camera doesn't work): http://i42.tinypic.com/hrmxkh.jpg
I absolutely HATE my appearance by the way, sorry if you do too.

3 - Because I really am in the hospital for CF, I am on 3 IV medications (Levaquin, Tobramycin, and Zosyn), along with ~17 other medicines (pills, nebulizers, "The Vest", etc)

4 - The reason I downright refused ALL donations from any GBATemp member, reddit blog thing, kickstarter, any of that is because I am not a theif. I may be a lieing attention whore seeker cunt douchbag, but I would never steal money from people. Even slezebags like me have some standards.

5 - My parents really disowned me when I was 11 ish. The reason for that is because I came out as gay and a furry togerther. They are diehard Catholics, and they swear I will go to hell when I die because of that. I also renounced my Catholic faith when I was 16, and turned Agnostic eventually. This obviously did not help matters.

6 - Kinekto isn't my sister. I don't have a sister, it was me.

7 - I am an attention whore a lot of the time.

8 - I am very much a computer geek. The avatar and signature really are my own 3d model creations that I made with Blender and use in Second Life.

Lies:
1 - I am not having a lung transplant at this point, or in the foreseeable future. I knew that a week long hospital stay was coming up for me, I get one every year or so. Because of my attention whorish ways, I greatly exagerated the circumstances. The thread unfortunatly got a lot more attention than I thought it would, people were getting MUCH more involved that I thought they would. It started making me feel insanely guilty, but I was in too deep. I had to start making stuff up as I went, which needless to say got way out of control.

2 - No lung transplant, no anonymous donor.


So please, I understand the vast majority of people reading this hate me right now. Still, I hope that in time you might forgive me, as I will no longer lie about anything to anyone. I am a very homosexual 25 year old guy that wishes he was a female, my name is Xuphor. Nice to meet everyone here with no masks for the first time. I hope that some of you can forgive me for what I've done, but I know that some of you just can't. To those people, I welcome you to send me a PM expressing why. I'm hoping that getting your anger out right at me might help.

If you have anything to ask, please do so. I will answer anything at all.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Do you remember posting this @Lilith Valentine?
> 
> Wow, I am not sure if this is true or some sick joke, but what the actual fuck?
> She is your sister, you should be more concerned about her and her well being, no matter what problems you two have had in the past. I am not going to pry into any family history because this is neither the time nor place for it, but I am going to flat out say, what's going on supersedes those any past events.
> ...


it seems bad when it's taken out of context


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> it seems bad when it's taken out of context


IKR


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> IKR


then why'd ya post it like it was a bad thing?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> then why'd ya post it like it was a bad thing?


I was gonna do a screenshot but the screen was full of lies it would take more then one so I said Just Copy/Paste


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I was gonna do a screenshot but the screen was full of lies it would take more then one so I said Just Copy/Paste


oh, ok


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh, ok


Also I was a lurker when PokeAcer got banned


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Also I was a lurker when PokeAcer got banned


I wasn't but I wasnt active when he got banned


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> I wasn't but I wasnt active when he got banned


Me too Like 2 weeks after I lurked then joined not a word about pokeacer it was only Ugopwn


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2017)

There's something I've always wanted to ask about the Vipera incident. I don't care if I get banned for asking this.

"- P1ngpong constantly harassed me on IRC, insulting me and my dead mother."
http://gbatemp.net/entry/this-forum...ney-and-powerabusive-people-im-leaving.13119/

Why is P1ngpong allowed to insult user's mothers? An insult from an authority figure is very powerful, regardless of whether or not one's mother is still alive. And it's very unprofessional.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 27, 2017)

I was shook when @Imacaredformy2ds got banned.

He was from the same city as me.

Rest in pasta :'v

Anyone know what became of him?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2017)

Puck, Ruth and Luse. Possibly JPH, was not around for Gex. 



leafeon34 said:


> There's something I've always wanted to ask about the Vipera incident. I don't care if I get banned for asking this.
> 
> "- P1ngpong constantly harassed me on IRC, insulting me and my dead mother."
> http://gbatemp.net/entry/this-forum...ney-and-powerabusive-people-im-leaving.13119/
> ...



Step 1 is young Vipera tried to blow everything out of not even proportion but generally accepted rules of geometry (possibly even past non Euclidean), and that was on a good rage session. On a bad one wilfully misinterpreted everything to the point of absurdity.

Not a log but might as well be, also a bit annotated for those that have not yet graduated to the IRC and still use current fad of the week chat protocols (right now it is Discord but there have been many before and will be many after).
<Vipes>... and it is really bad to have happened
<@the_p1nginator>like ur mum
[ur mum is of course the height of witty discourse]
<Vipes>I'll have you know my mother is no more! She has ceased to be! She's expired and gone to meet 'er maker!
{That was not a quote and more python than viper but there is of course only one response suitable for that}
<@p1ngus_the_magnificent>like ur mum
<Vipes>You really are one of the worst people ever
{I presume the response is expected at this point but for the sake of clearness}
<@p1ng_pang_poolie_poolie_poolie_poolie_watcha_p1ng_pang_poo_p1ng_pang_poo>like ur mum
<Vipes>I quit and am never coming back
~2 hours later~
Vipes has joined #gbatemp.net
<Vipes>I'm back
<@p1ngpong>like ur mum

Timestamps are not in my fantasy log but be assured p1ngpong's mental and physical ping response time was, in a phrase, fucking flawless on that day.

That apparently all counts as an insult and not day to day IRC like everybody else in the world understands it and we got one of many rage quits, bans and unbans and seemingly one sided grudges.

Secondly "authority figure"
It's a forum. If you accord any authority to anybody here for purposes beyond listen to what they say if you want your stay here to go smoothly then you have gone wrong somewhere. The staff here are not ur mum.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 27, 2017)

When I banned my self for a week.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> When I banned my self for a week.


How?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> How?


messaged bortz i'm like "boi listen I need to be off this site for awhile shits going down" he's then like" ah okay fam i gotchu homie"

Please note this is not a word per word translation


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> messaged bortz i'm like "boi listen I need to be off this site for awhile shits going down" he's then like" ah okay fam i gotchu homie"
> 
> Please note this is not a word per word translation


Did you miss Temp or somthing really did go down


----------



## Chary (Oct 27, 2017)

No old schoolers are mentioning taewong?


----------



## Issac (Oct 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> No old schoolers are mentioning taewong?


That wasn't a shocking ban though  But I do miss taewong, he it was amazing!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember when TheRandomizer was banned for a few months. It ensued a lot of people yelling in disagreement.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

Who was the first person to get banned


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Who was the first person to get banned


me


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I remember when TheRandomizer was banned for a few months. It ensued a lot of people yelling in disagreement.



I'm not proud of what had transpired or what lead up to it (which I will not divulge publicly, no exceptions), seeing as I've been trying to undo my own mistakes the past 18 months  I'd like to think that I...never mind.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> me


What did you do?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What did you do?


everything uhhh, nothing


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

The most shocking ban was everyone's 3ds


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The most shocking ban was everyone's 3ds


I was more shocked that I had to explain multiple times in that thread that for the entire history of online services "you hack, you risk a ban" has been a thing.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

New shocking ban, noragrets, banned a few seconds ago


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 27, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I was more shocked that I had to explain multiple times in that thread that for the entire history of online services "you hack, you risk a ban" has been a thing.


i was more shocked that they didn't do that earlier.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> New shocking ban, noragrets, banned a few seconds ago


Not shocking. Not a loss either.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Not shocking. Not a loss either.


Reason for ban? Anyone


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Reason for ban? Anyone


Being a general asshole.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Being a general asshole.


Just like that one guy on the late night thread


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Just like that one guy on the late night thread


Pretty much.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Pretty much.


also are you the real Vinscool also are you Vine Sauce? Did I ask you that before?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> also are you the real Vinscool also are you Vine Sauce? Did I ask you that before?


Yeah I'm Vinny Vinesauce. I really do enjoy making these corruption videos.


----------



## vinstage (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember lurking during the Xuphor incident. HA.

@Vipera ban was pretty entertaining though.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Not shocking. Not a loss either.


I was joking


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 27, 2017)

@Chary For a score lower than 9 on Super Mario Odyssey. ; O;


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I'm Vinny Vinesauce. I really do enjoy making these corruption videos.


i don't believe you.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 28, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> @Chary For a score lower than 9 on Super Mario Odyssey. ; O;


According to a certain member *cough* gourmet *cough*, gbatemp should be taken off of opencritic for giving Odyssey an 8. Maybe we should ban him.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> According to a certain member *cough* gourmet *cough*, gbatemp should be taken off of opencritic for giving Odyssey an 8. Maybe we should ban him.


https://www.reddit.com/r/GBAtemp/comments/796ei8/to_all_the_gbatemp_staff/


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 28, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/GBAtemp/comments/796ei8/to_all_the_gbatemp_staff/


AHAHAHAHA 
I seriously didn't know he posted that, thanks for sharing that. This dudes pretty desperate if he has to plaster his crap all over a dead subreddit.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 28, 2017)

Bonemonkey. Can't remember why they were banned, I don't remember them crossing a line, maybe just too much spam.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I'm Vinny Vinesauce. I really do enjoy making these corruption videos.


proof


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> proof


He isn't


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> He isn't


How do you know hater


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> How do you know hater


Because I'm pretty sure that vinny vinesauce doesn't live in Quebec


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Because I'm pretty sure that vinny vinesauce doesn't live in Quebec


We should ask him then!


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> We should ask him then!


Plus he doesn't have a French Canadian accent


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

Anybody know the 100 ban


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Anybody know the 100 ban


No


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

well who is the oldest mod?


----------



## drenal (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> well who is the oldest mod?


I dunno


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> I dunno


You don't know nothing do you


----------



## jDSX (Oct 28, 2017)

Kelton2 I cried tears of joy from that kek

Wasn't really that shocking but yeah


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Kelton2 I cried tears of joy from that kek
> 
> Wasn't really that shocking but yeah


What did he do?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What did he do?



Lets just say he lied and caused TONS of drama and all of that was right here in eof yeah all of his posts about x person or didn't like post it in eof and was rude af also he bait n switch over skype


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 29, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Lets just say he lied and caused TONS of drama and all of that was right here in eof yeah all of his posts about x person or didn't like post it in eof and was rude af also he bait n switch over skype


You think people would not care but put your name in and its bloody murder


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 1, 2017)

Anybody got any new Bans???


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Anybody got any new Bans???


Yours, pretty soon I hope.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yours, pretty soon I hope.


Why I'm nice


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 1, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Why I'm nice


@drenal should I get the banhammer ready again?


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @drenal should I get the banhammer ready again?


*shrugs* yeh, sure, whatever


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 1, 2017)

The Cruel's whole situation was pretty fucked.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2017)

The Valwin ban


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 1, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The Cruel's whole situation was pretty fucked.


That happed when I sign up a day later I'm like oml

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

#[email protected]


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

#methree


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> #methree


Never noticed you'r avatar untill now...

ITS LEWD


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Never noticed you'r avatar untill now...
> 
> ITS LEWD


You like furries?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> You like furries?


maybe maybe not


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> maybe maybe not


Explain


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> maybe maybe not


FURRY


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

That time when @DinohScene got banned.
Shiet, the whole of temp was rioting then.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> That time when @DinohScene got banned.
> Shiet, the whole of temp was rioting then.


Damn I remeber that temp is still shitty

please forgive me


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Damn I remeber that temp is still shitty
> 
> please forgive me


Chris Benoit is shitty


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Chris Benoit is shitty


You take that back


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> You take that back


No.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Then deal with a report


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The infamous Xuphor incident, those who were here a long time ago know what happened.



I just googled it and honestly that guy really went out of the way to fabricate an entire story. Some people on the temp really need mental help more than anything else.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

Maluma said:


> I just googled it and honestly that guy really went out of the way to fabricate an entire story. Some people on the temp really need mental help more than anything else.


The first person to question that whole scam  was @Lilith Valentine I asked her about it she didn't respond


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The first person to question that whole scam  was @Lilith Valentine I asked her about it she didn't respond


@Lilith Valentine didnt exist back then
I think you ard refering to crystal


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2017)

Reading the Xuphor saga is a must to become a GBAtemp member.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @Lilith Valentine didnt exist back then
> I think you ard refering to crystal


shhh, there can be no talk of  crystal here...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @Lilith Valentine didnt exist back then
> I think you ard refering to crystal


Thats her


  I don't know why she is not responding maybe she is Xuphor


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Thats herView attachment 104591  I don't know why she is not responding maybe she is Xuphor


you can see lilith, because it updates all the old posts if a use changes their username/sig. back than she was cystal


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Thats herView attachment 104591  I don't know why she is not responding maybe she is Xuphor


Its a joke


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> you can see lilith, because it updates all the old posts if a use changes their username/sig. back than she was cystal


Ohh why dosent she not respond to her cystal post?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Ohh why dosent she not respond to her cystal post?


idk, why are you asking me? post on her profile or send a pm


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

No she was TheCatboy

GBAtemp's Official Vulpix™ Cuter than ever


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No she was The Catboy


it was that long ago?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> it was that long ago?


Don't know how to word this...

Is she a t-t-t Trap?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 2, 2017)

> TaeWong
> TaeWong
> Taewong again 
y'all in the beginning of this thread reminded me of Xuphor


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> > TaeWong
> > TaeWong
> > Taewong again
> y'all in the beginning of this thread reminded me of Xuphor


Hi shitposting buddy!
Who is TaeWong?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Hi shitposting buddy!
> Who is TaeWong?


He was a bot that we kept as a pet for a few weeks. He was able to give replies and tried to act like a real person.



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The first person to question that whole scam  was @Lilith Valentine I asked her about it she didn't respond


Sometimes it’s best to let sleeping dogs lay


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> shhh, there can be no talk of  crystal here...


Crystal > Lilith


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> Crystal > Lilith


lilith = crystal


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> lilith = crystal


I refuse to believe that


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> He was a bot that we kept as a pet for a few weeks. He was able to give replies and tried to act like a real person.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s best to let sleeping dogs lay


But do you remember posting that and when you found out what did you think about/of


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

I dunno about shocking or sad or anything, but it was pretty great when that dickweed @HamBone41801 was banned. what a douche.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I dunno about shocking or sad or anything, but it was pretty great when that dickweed @HamBone41801 was banned. what a douche.


That's probably my favorite memory while being on the temp. That was a very good day when @HamBone41801 got banned.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That's probably my favorite memory while being on the temp. That was a very good day when @HamBone41801 got banned.


Oh yea, @HamBone41801 was the absolute worst! I celebrated on the day that @HamBone41801 was banned.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Oh yea, @HamBone41801 was the absolute worst! I celebrated on the day that @HamBone41801 was banned.


Who didn't celebrate? Its basically the temp's version of a country's Independence day now and we celebrate it every year.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Who didn't celebrate? Its basically the temp's version of a country's Independence day now and we celebrate it every year.


Well then what day did he get banned so we can party


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Who didn't celebrate? Its basically the temp's version of a country's Independence day now and we celebrate it every year.


I know Right!? At this point, the day @HamBone41801 was banned should be an official GBATemp holiday!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Well then what day did he get banned so we can party


April 18th. Mark it on your calendars everybody!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> April 18th. Mark it on your calendars everybody!


Wrestlemania?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Wrestlemania?


Thats April 8th.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Thats April 8th.


How about April 20th?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Thats April 8th.


THX


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> How about April 20th?


That's weed day.


----------



## drenal (Nov 2, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> That's weed day.


Exactly


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> How about April 20th?


we cant just change the day he got banned.


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> we cant just change the day he got banned.


oh, ok


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

Got any of them bans?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Got any of them bans?


i think that the staff are reserving one for you


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think that the staff are reserving one for you


Now your being mean I got no warns yet unlike you


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think that the staff are reserving one for you


You've been to the future so you would know


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Now your being mean I got no warns yet unlike you


the only warn i got was from when i decided to be a dumbass and spam dionicio with mentions. soon enough if you keep spamming me with 'em then you'll get one too!


rileysrjay said:


> You've been to the future so you would know


no, that was @epickid37


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, that was @epickid37


So he has a time machine? Or is it just a device that can retrieve future events and show them to the viewer?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So he has a time machine? Or is it just a device that can retrieve future events and show them to the viewer?


i dunno, you ask him


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> i dunno, you ask him


Oh, ok. I was just looking forward to maybe traveling into the future and watching the moment when dragonballvintage gets banned.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, ok. I was just looking forward to maybe traveling into the future and watching the moment when dragonballvintage gets banned.


yeah, that sounds fun


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So he has a time machine? Or is it just a device that can retrieve future events and show them to the viewer?


I have a time machine. It looks like this


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> I have a time machine. It looks like this


mine looks like this


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> I have a time machine. It looks like this


Is he banned in the future?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is he banned in the future?


dragonball? yes


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dragonball? yes


Cool


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Cool


there's gonna be a new member named dragonball? SWEET


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

The curious case of Voxel, coming in 2018...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE 

Not shocking, but we all know it's going to happen.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

@epickid37 do you know the exact date Dragonball gets banned? I want to go mark it on my calendar so I'm prepared for it and don't miss it


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @epickid37 do you know the exact date Dragonball gets banned? I want to go mark it on my calendar so I'm prepared for it and don't miss it


feb 17 2020


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> feb 17 2020


Crap, that long?

It might be time to alter the timeline again...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Crap, that long?
> 
> It might be time to alter the timeline again...


sadly yes


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> sadly yes


Crap, I guess we live on the worst timeline...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Crap, that long?
> 
> It might be time to alter the timeline again...


But the whole string theory phenomenon. if you edit the future and get him banned there, only that timeline would have him banned sooner while we will still would have to put up with him in this timeline.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> But the whole string theory phenomenon. if you edit the future and get him banned there, only that timeline would have him banned sooner while we will still would have to put up with him in this timeline.


Not if we can somehow travel to that timeline


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> But the whole string theory phenomenon. if you edit the future and get him banned there, only that timeline would have him banned sooner while we will still would have to put up with him in this timeline.


Why would I travel to the future? I would just go to the past and make it to where he never created an account in the first place

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus I could take you all to the altered timeline


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Why would I travel to the future? I would just go to the past and make it to where he never created an account in the first place
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Plus I could take you all to the altered timeline



You know what I meant. (seriously what is going on with my grammar and sentence structure)

If you could take us there, one ticket to the altered timeline please.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You know what I meant. (seriously what is going on with my grammar and sentence structure)
> 
> If you could take us there, one ticket to the altered timeline please.


Don't leave me behind


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

What happend to @JeX-


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> What happend to @JeX-


...he got banned 12 years ago is what i'm getting... why bring him up?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...he got banned 12 years ago is what i'm getting... why bring him up?


He was staff


----------



## vincentallen2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just read through this thread... Entertaining. 

What's the story with that hambone person you guys were referring to? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

vincentallen2 said:


> Just read through this thread... Entertaining.
> 
> What's the story with that hambone person you guys were referring to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


He isn't banned. He's just making a joke


----------



## vincentallen2 (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> He isn't banned. He's just making a joke


Ah, makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up, thanks =)

Was this thread supposed to be serious, at all? Or was it supposed to be like "Ban The User Above You" threads that are started in a few forums? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

vincentallen2 said:


> Ah, makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up, thanks =)
> 
> Was this thread supposed to be serious, at all? Or was it supposed to be like "Ban The User Above You" threads that are started in a few forums?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No, plus we already have a thread like that. It's pinned in this part of the forum


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

vincentallen2 said:


> Ah, makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up, thanks =)
> 
> Was this thread supposed to be serious, at all? Or was it supposed to be like "Ban The User Above You" threads that are started in a few forums?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Serious


----------

